# Grandma's words of wisdom



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was discussing my poor looking future with my grandmother and she said two things that gave me reason to pause.
1 you cant love more than one person at a time like a husband and a wife do.
2 you can have an affectionate relationship with another adult without it leading to intimacy.

I don't know if either of those are true. I do know that if I ever do find love again I only want it to be for one man and if I ever do start to actively pursue a new man it isn't going to be for a fling or just friendship. I don't want a string of good buddy guys or fwb's, I want just one to love. Yes I know. Probably stupid.

Do you think either of her statements are believable/agreeable or should I just say, "oh grandma." and give her a kiss on her head.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

honeysuckle04 said:


> I was discussing my poor looking future with my grandmother and she said two things that gave me reason to pause.
> 1 you cant love more than one person at a time like a husband and a wife do.
> 2 you can have an affectionate relationship with another adult without it leading to intimacy.
> 
> ...


1) I guess it would depend on the definition of love.

2)Opposite sex? I suppose, but I'd think 'affection' would eventually lead to one of them wanting more. 

Give her a kiss anyway.


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

honeysuckle04 said:


> 1 you cant love more than one person at a time like a husband and a wife do.


I disagree. I will add as a caveat that there are many different kinds of love. "The way a husband and wife do" could mean different things to different people.



> 2 you can have an affectionate relationship with another adult without it leading to intimacy.


Yes, absolutely. It's possible to love someone platonically without being intimate with them.


----------

